# Escrever no Fórum



## Iceberg (26 Out 2022 às 14:41)

Boa tarde a todos.

Desculpem se interrompo as vossas (nossas) aventuras meteorológicas , mas espero com o título ter chamado a atenção, para que exponham a vossa experiência.

Apesar de estar registado nesta comunidade há longo tempo, gostava de ouvir a vossa opinião.

Como escrevem de forma mais eficiente neste fórum?

Se eu estiver no portátil, logicamente é simples utilizar o teclado.

Mas num smartphone, utilizando o Tapatalk (não sei se todos utilizam esta aplicação), como conseguem escrever com frequência, rapidez e, se necessário, com textos longos?
Simplesmente digitando no telemóvel? Pelo comando de voz? Utilizam algum programa diferente e/ou especial para esse efeito?

Agradeço desde já a vossa partilha de experiências como utilizadores do fórum.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Out 2022 às 16:00)

Escrevo a partir do telemóvel mas no browser (o Chrome, neste caso). Digito no telemóvel porque estou habituada a fazê-lo, mesmo textos longos. Tenho instalado o teclado SwiftKey que ajuda bastante porque vai apreendendo com o que escrevemos e 'adivinha' muitas palavras por nós.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2022 às 16:13)

Eu escrevo maioritariamente no PC ou portátil.

Também uso por vezes o smartphone e o browser (Chrome) o tapatalk  já desinstalei há bastante tempo, desde que o fórum mudou de visual.

Aproveito a "adivinhação" das palavras para acelerar o processo, mas convém rever bem antes de publicar, é que algumas "adivinhações" são traiçoeiras ou não fazem  muito sentido..


----------



## Iceberg (26 Out 2022 às 21:28)

Agradeço mais opiniões.

Não utilizam o Tapatalk?

Se não, qual o motivo?

Comando de voz não utilizam?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Out 2022 às 01:12)

Eu no telemóvel uso Tapatalk. Continuo a preferir à versão mobile (não só neste fórum). É muito mais rápido.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2022 às 05:40)

Raramente, comparando com o volume de mensagens que publico, uso o telemóvel para escrever no fórum, apenas no exterior para relatar algo no momento.
Desisti do Tapatalk pela lentidão, especialmente para carregar sequer uma imagem, falhando o envio em alguns casos dezenas de vezes consecutivas.
Portanto 99% é feito no browser dos portáteis, e com uma bateria de drives externas ligadas quando possível.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2022 às 10:35)

Uso o browser (Chrome) do telemóvel. É rápido e fácil de navegar. Cheguei a ter Tapatalk mas percebi que a diferença não era muita em relação ao Chrome e desinstalei.
Não uso comandos de voz. É tudo manualmente.  
Raramente uso o computador.


----------



## Iceberg (27 Out 2022 às 14:07)

Agradeço mais contribuições.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2022 às 14:14)

Sempre no computador, pois passo a vida à frente dele, não estivesse eu a trabalhar na área da informática.

Mobile muito raramente, só quando estou fora de casa e há algo de relevante para postar, o que acontece muito poucas vezes. Quando mobile, uso faço-o pelo browser e uso teclado normal do telemóvel, nunca uso comando de voz.


----------



## Iceberg (27 Out 2022 às 14:42)

Verifico que no móvel a preferência vai para o browser em detrimento do Tapatalk.


----------



## tonítruo (27 Out 2022 às 15:07)

Eu não uso o Tapatalk porque nem sei o que isso é


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2022 às 15:13)

Iceberg disse:


> Verifico que no móvel a preferência vai para o browser em detrimento do Tapatalk.



A mim o tapatalk já nem as notificações de mensagens  dos tópicos que sigo, likes, citações, me estava a dar, para isso abro o fórum pelo chrome (no  smarthphone ) e tem no sininho do  canto superior direito as notificações com número (s) a vermelho.

Outro dia voltei a instalar o tapatalk  só para ver  se alguma coisa tinha mudado e continua com o mesmo problema de falta de notificações, mesmo com elas activas nas configurações, desinstalei logo e agora é mesmo de vez...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2022 às 17:24)

tonítruo disse:


> Eu não uso o Tapatalk porque nem sei o que isso é


Faz sempre lembrar-me o pó talco  . Nunca usei a aplicação, sempre entrei no fórum pelo Chrome através do Smartphone, mas não sou de mandar muitas mensagens, por aí, só quando se passa algo "fora das horas normais de expediente ou fora de casa", de resto, é no PC.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Out 2022 às 17:29)

Ah, uso mais o PC do que o telemóvel.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2022 às 02:12)

StormRic disse:


> Raramente, comparando com o volume de mensagens que publico, uso o telemóvel para escrever no fórum, apenas no exterior para relatar algo no momento.
> Desisti do Tapatalk pela lentidão, especialmente para carregar sequer uma imagem, falhando o envio em alguns casos dezenas de vezes consecutivas.
> Portanto 99% é feito no browser dos portáteis, e com uma bateria de drives externas ligadas quando possível.



Acrescento que quando uso o telemóvel, utilizo o browser do samsung. Funciona muito bem com o novo visual do fórum.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2022 às 15:06)

Eu uso sempre o Firefox, maioritariamente no computador. Não sou grande fã de usar o telemóvel para escrever grandes textos, não é exclusivo do fórum


----------



## remember (1 Nov 2022 às 00:35)

Boas,

Continuo a usar muito o Tapatalk apesar de ter deixado de ter notificações o que faço é navegar para as actualizações, para conseguir ver o que há de novo. Também uso muito o PC, mas as publicações são quase todas ainda com Tapatalk.

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------

